# hello everybody



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

hello everybody

I am Krystyna as my user name was taken i have used my middle name so i could sign in. Me and my partner Fred have been coming to Portugal in our motorhome for 4 times a year for the last 8 years

Over the last few years we have spent so much time that we both now want to retire in the coming year to somewhere in the Coimbra region or around there somewhere. some of the towns and valleys inland appeal to use both as we like walking so much We are driving over for a month in the middle of january to see what it is like in the winter months and may stay a little longer if we want. 

Krystyna and him


----------



## Camerashy (Mar 25, 2010)

Janina k said:


> hello everybody
> 
> I am Krystyna as my user name was taken i have used my middle name so i could sign in. Me and my partner Fred have been coming to Portugal in our motorhome for 4 times a year for the last 8 years
> 
> ...


Hi Krystyna

Welcome to the forum and hope that you have a good trip over in January. The winters can be cold here, especially at night, but there is so much to recommend Coimbra over Warrington if only for the fact that the Mondego is far prettier than the Mersey. With so much fine countryside and interesting places to explore any pangs you may have for the vision of Fiddlers Ferry or walks in Sankey Valley will be short lived.Living here permanently is a whole lot different than taking a holiday but living in Portugal has so much to offer. We live in Nazare, a little south of the area you are considering, but a whole world away from the Halliwell Jones Stadium.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi krystyna and a very warm welcome to our forum.
We moved here 5 years ago and couldn't be happier. Best thing we ever did!
We live a little south of the area you are looking at between Santarem and Caldas da Rainha.
The area has so much to offer.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, 
we done the same thing, kept visiting Portugal in our motorhome while we were traveling around Europe on a 2 year trip, found we were spending more and more time in Portugal, so started to look at buying a place in Central Portugal, we ended up close to the southern tip of the Castello do Bode lake, about 40 mins south of Coimbra, lovely region. good luck with your plans


----------



## Mirsan (Dec 30, 2010)

*Good choice*

I have had a holiday home in Coimbra (near Mortagua) for over 3 years and it's a great region for walking and outdoor living. The Mondego is beautiful and with the abundance of trees and rivers, the scenery can be absolutely breathtaking. The people in the region are also very welcoming. I have not yet wintered in Coimbra but will be spending a few weeks in December this year. Best of luck, Mirsan




Janina k said:


> hello everybody
> 
> I am Krystyna as my user name was taken i have used my middle name so i could sign in. Me and my partner Fred have been coming to Portugal in our motorhome for 4 times a year for the last 8 years
> 
> ...


----------



## lusitano (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi were looking to relcoate asap to portugal but we would like to be somewhere warmer than northern france but not so hot that you cant bare it ,were thinking east of lisbon but maybe someone can advice us ,thankyou in advance


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

lusitano said:


> Hi were looking to relcoate asap to portugal but we would like to be somewhere warmer than northern france but not so hot that you cant bare it ,were thinking east of lisbon but maybe someone can advice us ,thankyou in advance


Hi Lusitano and a very warm welcome to our Forum.
We moved about 80kms north of Lisbon inland from the Silver Coast. Only 50 mins to the airport along very good roads.


----------

